# proper way to send UF cable from inside to outside



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Last night I finally tracked down where the cable that goes outside to my lamp post runs... It's on our basement lighting circuit, and runs from the service panel all the way across the house (about 60 ft) as NM 14/2 cable then goes into a junction box (which had no cover on it, what a supprise there) in the drop ceiling of the basement then turns into 2 conductor (I dont think it has a ground wire  UF cable then that runs to the wall facing the pole and what appears to be out through the concrete block! is this even allowed? Should it of been done another way? I am going to replace the pole this spring, but wanted to make sure the line was fine before I got to that point... thanks!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The only thing I would do would be to add an LB where the cable emerges from the wall and turns down. From the bottom of the LB I would run a conduit sleeve until I was 18" below grade.

You could also run a conduit from a junction box inside the wall and a conplete conduit run to the lamp post. This method would use individual THWN conductors.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I would opt for the conduit run with THWN wires. This is what I did for my lamppost. If the circuit is GFCI protected (it should be) you need to dig 12". If it is not GFCI, 18". 

Don't run the wire inside the conduit as you glue, the glue can deteriorate the wire insulation. I ran a piece of twine through as I glued the 10' sections. Then I taped three 12AWG twwn wires (black, white, green) to the string and pulled it through while a buddy "lubed it up" on the other end with wire lube. Worked great. I was able to run a sweep elbow right into the hole on the side of the bottom of the post, so it never made contact with soil. 

Here's a picture of the conduit as it exits my basement, with the string hanging out. This was just before I ran my wire. I converted from TWWN to Romex in the switch box on the right (I leave the switch on and control the lamppost with its built in photosensor).

Does your cable leave the house above grade then turn down into the ground, or does it exit the basement below grade?


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

secutanudu said:


> I would opt for the conduit run with THWN wires. This is what I did for my lamppost. If the circuit is GFCI protected (it should be) you need to dig 12". If it is not GFCI, 18".
> 
> Don't run the wire inside the conduit as you glue, the glue can deteriorate the wire insulation. I ran a piece of twine through as I glued the 10' sections. Then I taped three 12AWG twwn wires (black, white, green) to the string and pulled it through while a buddy "lubed it up" on the other end with wire lube. Worked great. I was able to run a sweep elbow right into the hole on the side of the bottom of the post, so it never made contact with soil.
> 
> ...


 
The current UF wire leaves below grade.. but where exactly I can not tell because there is a finished wall infront of its exit point, but it goes through the concrete wall, when it gets nicer out I am going to have to do some hand digging around the area I think it comes out to see how exactly they did this... I dont know if I want to run a new line, unless I absolutly have to...


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Ah, well try to figure out how deep it's buried. And GFCI protect that circuit if it isn't currently. Might want to do that before you dig and hit the live wire with a shovel.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've always used conduit to go outside
Unless its going to a box mounted directly on the outside wall
My last house the UF run to the back yard was barely buried 4-6" deep
They took down the shed that used to be there
I foudn the wire sticking up when I was mowing the lawn


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> My last house the UF run to the back yard was barely buried 4-6" deep


When my lamppost stopped working, I found the wire about 7" deep directly buried. It also went right through the block foundation. All it takes is a slight settling of the house to make that wire rip. Also, the circuit wasn't GFCI protected. It is now, of course. I couldn't find the rip in the wire, so I just ran a new set of wires in the conduit. I feel much better about it now.

No matter WHAT electrical box I open in this house, I find a gift from the previous owner's lack of knowledge! I can't wait to someday build my own house so I do it right the first time!


----------

